# portadora de la señal (telecommunication)



## Alohomora

Could anyone help me with this?

I've found some threads regarding the term "señal portadora", but what I really want to know is the translation for "portadora de la señal"

I'm talking about telecommunication and it is referred to the means of transport needed so that the long-distance messages don't mean a delay.

Any idea, please? Could we say "frequency carrier"?


----------



## ydnas

Maybe a frequency or signal booster? I'm not sure though.


----------



## Rwaskowitz

Could you please provide more context like the entire sentence or phrase? Maybe I can help.


----------



## Alohomora

Sure:

"Para enviar mensajes a larga distancia sin retardo, resulta imprescindible que exista un medio de transporte llamado portadora de señal que se desplace a gran velocidad"

That's the context.


----------



## Cebolleta

Señal portadora = portadora de la señal ==> *carrier*


----------



## Rwaskowitz

I think the term carrier would be correct.


----------



## Alohomora

Just "carrier"?

Don't we need to specify a little bit more?


----------



## Bisbirulo

Signal carrier


----------



## Cebolleta

Alohomora said:


> Just "carrier"?
> 
> Don't we need to specify a little bit more?



Not really. But, if you want, you could say "carrier wave" (in Spanish "onda portadora") or "carrier signal". As I wrote before, "portadora de la señal" = "señal portadora" = "portadora".


----------



## Alohomora

Thanks a lot for your help, guys!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Quizás para algunos sea sólo una cuestión semántica, para otros no, pero en mi opinión cuando se habla de _portadora de la señal_,  la *señal* es la parte "_útil_" de la transmisión, y la _*portadora*_ es el "_medio_" que permite transmitir esa "_parte útil_" o _señal_.

No coincido con Cebolleta en que portadora de la señal = señal portadora. En el primer caso, lo entiendo como lo que describí anteriormente: una portadora que "transporta" de alguna manera una señal o información (AM, FM, SSB, etc).
En el segundo, se refiere a la portadora _exclusivamente_, que también puede considerarse como una señal (desde el punto de vista electrónico).

En el caso planteado, yo no dudaría en traducirlo como *signal carrier*.

En cambio, para _señal portadora_ usaría *carrier signal*.


----------



## Alohomora

Gracias, Hakuna Matata.

Yo también lo veía como tú... No me parece que sean sinónimos, sino que se refieren a cosas distintas (uno al aparato y el otro a la señal).

¡Lo tendré en cuenta!


----------



## Cebolleta

Hakuna Matata said:


> Quizás para algunos sea sólo una cuestión semántica, para otros no, pero en mi opinión cuando se habla de _portadora de la señal_,  la *señal* es la parte "_útil_" de la transmisión, y la _*portadora*_ es el "_medio_" que permite transmitir esa "_parte útil_" o _señal_.
> 
> No coincido con Cebolleta en que portadora de la señal = señal portadora. En el primer caso, lo entiendo como lo que describí anteriormente: una portadora que "transporta" de alguna manera una señal o información (AM, FM, SSB, etc).
> En el segundo, se refiere a la portadora _exclusivamente_, que también puede considerarse como una señal (desde el punto de vista electrónico).
> 
> En el caso planteado, yo no dudaría en traducirlo como *signal carrier*.
> 
> En cambio, para _señal portadora_ usaría *carrier signal*.



Es evidente que, en castellano, portadora de la señal y señal portadora deberían ser cosas distintas. Tu explicación es correcta. 

Pero en comunicaciones una portadora también es siempre una señal, por lo que ambos términos son sinónimos, como bien puedes comprobar en (¿casi?) cualquier texto. Desde el punto de vista de la información, la portadora transporta una señal, pero desde el punto de vista general la portadora también es una señal que se diferencia del resto de las ondas.

En cuanto al inglés, si bien _signal carrier_ y _carrier signal_ se usan, es muchísimo más normal el segundo caso y también son sinónimos en la práctica.

Por todo lo anterior, mi sugerencia sigue siendo emplear simplemente "carrier" o, si se quier ampliar, usar el término extendido más usual "carrier signal". Ahora, que cada uno escriba lo que quiera; haga lo que haga se entenderá y estará bien.


----------



## Cebolleta

Alohomora said:


> Gracias, Hakuna Matata.
> 
> Yo también lo veía como tú... No me parece que sean sinónimos, sino que se refieren a cosas distintas (uno al aparato y el otro a la señal).
> 
> ¡Lo tendré en cuenta!



Dejando aparte el que sean cosas distintas o no, *no* se trata de una diferencia entre aparato y señal. Tanto la (señal) portadora como la señal (información) son ondas.


----------



## Forero

Cebolleta said:


> Dejando aparte el que sean cosas distintas o no, *no* se trata de una diferencia entre aparato y señal. Tanto la (señal) portadora como la señal (información) son ondas.


_Carrier signal_/_wave_ = señal/onda portadora.
_Carrier frequency_ = frecuencia portadora (la frecuencia fija de la onda portadora).
_Signal_/_information carrier_ = portadora de la señal/información.
_Signal_ = señal (con frecuencia variable pues, si fuera fija, no podría ser la información).

Creo que necesitamos más contexto. Según mi entendimiento, la portadora no tiene que ver con asegurar que la señal llegue a tiempo. Tiene que ver con la distancia que puede cubrir.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Cebolleta said:


> Es evidente que, en castellano, portadora de la señal y señal portadora deberían ser cosas distintas. Tu explicación es correcta.


Gracias, Cebolleta. Pero de hecho, son cosas distintas.



Cebolleta said:


> Pero en comunicaciones una portadora también es siempre una señal, _*por lo que ambos términos son sinónimos*_, como bien puedes comprobar en (¿casi?) cualquier texto.


Que una portadora también es una señal, ya lo aclaré en mi post anterior. 
Pero de ahí a deducir que por lo tanto son sinónimos hay una gran distancia. Infinita, desde mi punto de vista.  





Cebolleta said:


> En cuanto al inglés, si bien _signal carrier_ y _carrier signal_ se usan, es muchísimo más normal el segundo caso y también son sinónimos en la práctica.
> Por todo lo anterior, mi sugerencia sigue siendo emplear simplemente "carrier" o, si se quier ampliar, usar el término extendido más usual "carrier signal". Ahora, que cada uno escriba lo que quiera; haga lo que haga se entenderá y estará bien.



Insisto:* no son la misma cosa*. Se están refiriendo a cosas diferentes.

Que ambas frases se utilicen, no significa que sean sinónimos.


----------



## Jom

Hola:

La información útil es la combinación de una señal portadora y otra señal moduladora. No es cierto que la parte útil sea solo una de las dos. En sistemas digitales es necesario a veces reconstruir la portadora (demodulación coherente) para extraer el reloj.

Por tanto portadora de señal (de señal moduladora) y señal portadora son sinónimos (carrier).

Creo sin embargo que la consulta original carece de sentido. No existe medio de transmisión alguno que evite el retardo. La velocidad máxima a la que una señal se propaga es la de la luz, pero hay que tener en cuenta que procesar la señal introduce retardo adicional (conmutar y enrutar, por ejemplo) ademas de otros factores.

Parece por tanto que no se trata de un texto técnico. Incluso puede ser que carrier no se refiera a la portadora en términos de señal, sino al carrier como empresa que provee el medio de transporte.

Por favor, mas contexto en la lengua fuente. ¿Es un texto publicitario?


----------



## Alohomora

Gracias a todos, chicos.

Ante todo, disculpad mi ignorancia en el tema, pero no estoy muy puesta en este sector. De todos modos, parece que la traducción "carrier signal" es de agrado para todo el mundo, así que me decanto por ésa.



> Por favor, mas contexto en la lengua fuente. ¿Es un texto publicitario?



La frase exacta es la que os había dicho, Jom. El texto es un fragmento aislado, por lo que no sabría decirte a ciencia cierta de qué se trata, pero parece una especie de monografía o similar.


----------

